# Embers.. a shawl



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This beauty is still available.
Stunning with a gleam.. one of my favorites!
Would make for a lovely Christmas morning surprise for someone.
Can be worn backwards as a gorgeous scarf too...

$60 - paypal, personal check or cleverly disguised cash..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous. PM sent.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

To me!!! I can't wait to see it in person. (in shawl?)


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The shawl arrived today and is gorgeous. It's a Christmas gift for a friend and I think she will really love it. Thank you, Jen.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Your work is exquisite Chickenista! I really love the colors in this one! You are also very reasonable for the time and high quality yarns you use....Simply beautiful!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

romysbaskets said:


> Your work is exquisite Chickenista! I really love the colors in this one! You are also very reasonable for the time and high quality yarns you use....Simply beautiful!


 
Thanks, Romy!
And I make them because I cannot stop.
They are meant to be used and worn and loved and the people wearing them to be stopped and complimented.
I charge a bare minimum so that they don't languish in a drawer here.


----------

